# Vocal nodules, how do you guys deal with this shit?



## Justtocheck (Feb 16, 2020)

I got recenly diagnosed with vocal nodules. Being a teacher on the side has it's consequences. I tried for a couple weeks doing speech therapy where they want me to make my voice stronger and more vibrant. I can barely speak for 20 minutes wihtoutfeeling my throat is raspy. Do you guys had to deal with it? Any tips for speaking or speech therapy besides the ginger tea and rest the voice?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 16, 2020)

It's probably a good idea to stop sucking dick


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 16, 2020)

Have you tried not sucking dick on the side?


----------



## Justtocheck (Feb 16, 2020)

You guys are totally missing the point of my well thought out thread. I never deepthroat, so it cannot have been the cause of my nodule. And I've treated my mouth herpes well enough to function so I don't know what you guys are complaining about.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Feb 16, 2020)

save up some money and become a neet for a few months. turn off your phone, lock your doors, cover your windows and play video games with no voice chat. and don't forget to drink the tea.


----------



## Idiotron (Feb 16, 2020)

Ever tried shutting the fuck up?
No, not an insult.
I mean, have you tried to go a whole day without opening your mouth and producing noise?
A lot of people just keep talking and talking, even if they don't have anything to say. Do that for many years and you'll feel the negative effects.
Pick 1 day every week and try to go through it without talking. Your throat will thank you for it.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 16, 2020)

Justtocheck said:


> You guys are totally missing the point of my well thought out thread. I never deepthroat, so it cannot have been the cause of my nodule. And I've treated my mouth herpes well enough to function so I don't know what you guys are complaining about.


First don't take any medical advice from a forum of autists.

Second, what works well for vocal chords is honey, warm water (better than tea) and humming. Also don't clear your throat and don't cough as that is actually rather rough for your vocal chords.


----------



## Bongsnake McGee (Mar 13, 2020)

Conversely, have you tried sucking more cock?


----------

